# Iseki TS1700 Front Rims



## Daddy_Dale (Jun 10, 2021)

*I'm looking for 3X12 front rims for my Iseki TS1700 tractor. The tire size is 4X12. These are two piece rims. 
Thanks.*


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

ISEKI made a few machines for other tractor brands. Just need to search more info out on those too. 

Is this for a 2WD model? Then it's simple.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Daddy_Dale said:


> *I'm looking for 3X12 front rims for my Iseki TS1700 tractor. The tire size is 4X12. These are two piece rims.
> Thanks.*


BTW, Jensales sells the rims as NEW. See page numbered 25

COMPACTCAT.pdf (jensales.com)


----------



## Daddy_Dale (Jun 10, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> ISEKI made a few machines for other tractor brands. Just need to search more info out on those too.
> 
> Is this for a 2WD model? Then it's simple.
> View attachment 79784


Thank you very much. Yes, it's a two wheel drive.


----------

